# Make-Your-Own illuminated lockon



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Has anyone made their own with a lockon and LED?

The purpose would be two-fold - light the track (duh) and show places where the track power is not as high as it should be (the light would be dimmer where the voltage is lower.) I guess the third reason would be that it would look cool. 

I know this could be done with the regular lights, but connecting 15 or 20 incandescent bulbs would draw too much power, wouldn't it? 

This is what I'm thinking of:









But with an LED instead of a bulb.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Michelle

Yep, a bunch of incandescent bulbs would knock down on
your available track power, depends on your transformer wattage.

You are showing 3 rail track. That uses AC voltage. You'd need
a diode rectifier and a resistor to use LEDs but they would not
drain away your power.

Don


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, I have O27 track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use this to check voltage on a command setup.  The car has two digital voltmeters that measure track voltage as it rolls along.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

That's great! Did you make it? Have instructions anywhere???

What's a "command setup"? I'm guessing it's more complicated than my transformer setup? (You know, back when I got started in trains, there was only one setup - a transformer connected to the track... that was two whole weeks ago. How times change!! lol )


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A "command system" is indeed more complicated than the transformer setup. I supply a constant 18 volts to the track and a signal sent to the locomotive controls it's action. It allows you to run multiple locomotives totally independently on a single track. It also allows for stuff like talking dining cars, remote controlled switch and accessory operation, etc.

Here's the intro to the Lionel system, I use that as well as the MTH DCS command system.

Lionel Legacy Command System


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a minimum for track detection. LED, one resistor ,one diode. Also you can buy fancy LED bulb replacement for those track lock-ons.










This is the complete thread.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

mnp13 said:


> Has anyone made their own with a lockon and LED?
> 
> The purpose would be two-fold - light the track (duh) and show places where the track power is not as high as it should be (the light would be dimmer where the voltage is lower.) I guess the third reason would be that it would look cool.
> 
> ...


What you are showing is a piece of A.C. track. A LED is D.C. and will not work without a bridge rectifier to convert the power to D.C. and match the + and - polarity of the LED. And a voltage limiting resistor and then only would go on and off when it crosses the voltage threshold that you have chosen. A LED will not light when the voltage is too low and will light to full brilliance when that voltage is reached. It would be necessary to experiment with the resistor to set a voltage where the LED lights (Say you set it for 8 volts, less than 8 volts it will not light, more than 8 volts it will light). Of course you will always run the risk of blowing out the LED if the voltage gets too high.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yup. 

There is a company that sells a rectifier that takes care of the AC/DC thing and it's coupled with a resistor as well. 

I wanted to save a few bucks by doing it myself and lighting the track, but once you figure in all the pieces parts needed I don't think there will be much by way of savings!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mnp13, is your layout going to be permanent or just for the holidays, you could just check the track voltage with a meter, I know you have at least one marx light, maybe you could make some custom lighting? It looses some of the cool factor but is an idea.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Christmas layouts, but on 4x8 sectioned plywood so they can be stored in the off season.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, I don't see much utility in just having a bunch of lighted lockons. For tubular track, I favor soldering to the underside of the track and not having a lockon at all for a permanent installation.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I use this to check voltage on a command setup.  The car has two digital voltmeters that measure track voltage as it rolls along.
> 
> View attachment 30050


That is one of my favorite Gunrunner projects.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> A "command system" is indeed more complicated than the transformer setup. ... It also allows for stuff like *talking dining cars*, remote controlled switch and accessory operation, etc.


But a "talking dining car" sounds like one of the most annoying things I can imagine!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the Station Sounds Diner is a cool addition. You control the dialog from the remote, it's not like it spontaneously starts talking.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

So is there a "how to" on that voltage car???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have no "cook-book" or "how-to" for it, it was a one-off thing that I just did from scratch. I bought the meters on eBay, and bought the electronic bits from Digikey.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have no "cook-book" or "how-to" for it, it was a one-off thing that I just did from scratch. I bought the meters on eBay, and bought the electronic bits from Digikey.


Well, get writing! lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you ever get real interested in making one, I can come up with enough detail to help. You will need basic soldering skills as there is some construction and wiring involved.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, the Station Sounds Diner is a cool addition. You control the dialog from the remote, it's not like it spontaneously starts talking.


I'm just envisioning a bunch of vapid chit-chat about the meal and what not.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you ever get real interested in making one, I can come up with enough detail to help. You will need basic soldering skills as there is some construction and wiring involved.


Yes, I would make one. I have a _lot_ of pipe soldering experience (I'm messy, but they don't leak), not much wire soldering, but I'll work on that and let you know.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Electrical soldering is a bit different than sweating copper pipe, but at least it's in the same family.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, but it had solder and heat and makes things stick together.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why don't you make some John and put them up for sale here? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well Ed, I'm not much for manufacturing for retail sale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well Ed, I'm not much for manufacturing for retail sale.


OK...then you can just give them away, just to those in your friends list. 

Is that a second one you made in that picture?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John I thought you had a thread on the car, I looked and couldn't find it?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

big ed said:


> OK...then you can just give them away, just to those in your friends list.


How do I get on that friends list?? lol

But seriously, if you can come up with some instructions, I'd love to have a go at it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the thread on the Track Voltage Monitoring Car. That details the whole gory mess, including my search for meters that worked properly.

The missing link is the schematic, though it was simple. I can't seem to find the file for that project.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> OK...then you can just give them away, just to those in your friends list.
> 
> Is that a second one you made in that picture?


OK I answered my own question. 
Same car, different meter. :smokin:

I like the second ones looks better. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The second meter not only works better, it's actually providing accurate voltage!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was thinking that another one on the other side would be better.
When the train goes around a corner you won't be able to see the meter. 
With one on each side you could always see the reading.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is one on each side, didn't you read the other thread?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No I didn't read the whole thing today.

You started that build back in 2011, I will go and look now.

You got to admit it was a good ideal then.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was one of the first things I noticed about the K-Line car, only one meter. It had an analog meter, but I decided to go digital for this one. Maybe I should do an analog meter model, that would be real easy, just mount the meters and connect them to the roller pickups.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That was one of the first things I noticed about the K-Line car, only one meter. It had an analog meter, but I decided to go digital for this one. Maybe I should do an analog meter model, that would be real easy, just mount the meters and connect them to the roller pickups.


Now that sounds so easy I could even do it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll just bet you could.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You never finished it yet?

The lightening bolts needs to be put on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, it's one of the "almost finished" projects.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got a WHOLE bunch of those.


----------

